# Choice of Gender?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Got this idea from MistaT's thread.
Please give it some thought and vote and/or comment. Thank You!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.



upyouruber said:


> Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.


Kept getting her request as I was the only driver around at the time (1am)


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.
> 
> Kept getting her request as I was the only driver around at the time (1am)


Happened to me, too. First couple of times I was "wtf?!" Then a few more just to mess with her. Sorry Paige.

To be serious, an "it doesn't matter to me, just send the nearest car" option along with choosing a driver gender might be a good idea.

However, likely will cut into the number of rides of the fastest growing minority in the country: decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white males.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Got this idea from MistaT's thread.
> Please give it some thought and vote and/or comment. Thank You!


How about the third gender? CA now recognizes non-binary as a third gender.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How about the third gender? CA now recognizes non-binary as a third gender.


There is that too. Queasy won't know which way to jump.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

The only issue I can see here is if someone is transgender and that offends the pax even more than the opposite gender would.

Although I did read that thread and thought what a bunch of BS.



PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


How comfortable would they be with a transgender? I assume a M to F transgender would go as a female driver.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I voted no but after reading y'alls comments I changed my mind, getting cancels suck.

I've had several females tell me that they had to cancel a bunch of them in order to find me. By me they meant a female. I end up going way out of my way for short trips. If it were at night and they had been drinking, I understand, I don't even drive at night unless my husband is in the passenger seat (_yes, we ride together at night sometimes, no, nobody minds those are actually the more enjoyable trips and I have a 7 seater_) but these girls are telling me they are canceling guys and it's during the day time while they're going to work or somewhere close.

Also, my best tips come from females. I don't think guys like to be driven around by a girl. I sense the overly-critical of my driving vibe with them and they don't tip me over $1. Every night ride I've done with my husband has been female passengers, I wonder if the guys would tip me more if my husband was with me.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Instead of pax being able to choose, it should be the other way around. Pax should not be afraid of their drivers. As a driver, I'm more concerned about my safety because they are getting in MY car and I'm not constantly watching them through the rearview mirror making sure I don't get punched or have a knife to my throat.

The biggest thing I hear from my female friends who I recommend driving for Uber to help them out say, "I'm concerned about my safety because I don't want some strange man in my car." I never hear my female friends worry about getting a male driver.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Would make it easier to get a woman to come over at 2 am when in drunk and horny.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> However, likely will cut into the number of rides of the fastest growing minority in the country: decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white males.


Why does that minority group have to be decent and respectful? The others aren't?



Swerves said:


> Also, my best tips come from females..


A little more cleavage will fix that real quick



Swerves said:


> . Every night ride I've done with my husband has been female passengers,
> .


Wait.... back up back up.

What?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Swerves said:


> I voted no but after reading y'alls comments I changed my mind, getting cancels suck.
> 
> I've had several females tell me that they had to cancel a bunch of them in order to find me. By me they meant a female. I end up going way out of my way for short trips. If it were at night and they had been drinking, I understand, I don't even drive at night unless my husband is in the passenger seat (_yes, we ride together at night sometimes, no, nobody minds those are actually the more enjoyable trips and I have a 7 seater_) but these girls are telling me they are canceling guys and it's during the day time while they're going to work or somewhere close.
> 
> Also, my best tips come from females. I don't think guys like to be driven around by a girl. I sense the overly-critical of my driving vibe with them and they don't tip me over $1. Every night ride I've done with my husband has been female passengers, I wonder if the guys would tip me more if my husband was with me.


Just so you know, having your husband in the car (or any non-paying passenger) is against Uber's TOS.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Lots of brave girls in PDXland. I rarely have one cancel within the time they can see my profile. At times, it may come down to seeing my 1000 rides, 4.9 rating, trusting the "facts" that I wouldn't have been at this this long had there been issues of inappropriateness, etc. Who knows.



AllGold said:


> Just so you know, having your husband in the car (or any non-paying passenger) is against Uber's TOS.


I'm sure she knows that and knows she's rolling dice. But thanks, Captain Policy.

It's the judgment she and her husband are making.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Last time I checked we are up to 14 or so genders. How is Uber expected to keep up with the options? How is the driver supposed to keep all the right options active?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cableguy, I don't get your question to me.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.


Maybe you should delete the "free mustache rides" and "Ass, Grass or Gas, nobody rides for free" from your profile.

The "Amatuer Gynecologist, free exams" probably doesn't help either.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Cableguy, I don't get your question to me.


I dont get why you assume white men are decent and respectful


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I dont get why you assume white men are decent and respectful


And I don't get why you assume I assumed they are decent and respectful. Now, go back and read my sentence again. Or don't.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


I agree. I work late nights and some ladies are petrified sitting alone in the back seat. I try to act as harmless and professional as possible.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> A little more cleavage will fix that real quick


Oh, maybe when I'm drunk and horny at 2am I can request extra cleavage with my female driver!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

wk 1102, less is more. Let it go. Or, keep contributing to the stupid part of this issue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Oh, maybe when I'm drunk and horny at 2am I can request extra cleavage with my female driver!


well you wouldn't request it. But if you get in the car and its there...










Tips Tips and more Tips


----------



## simplykelsi (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel pax should have the option to choose a gender. I mean in a perfect world gender wouldn't mean anything, but unfortunately its not. Personally I have never had any issues as a driver or a pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I've canceled a few times on men hoping to get a lady. 
Then again, I always find the cutest girl at the checkout counters at stores, try to get seated where the cutest wairtess is, etc etc.
So yes, we should be allowed to pick gender.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wait.... back up back up.
> 
> What?


LMAO. Naw, I'm holding out on making Shakira my sister-wife. We're going to her concert in January, wish us luck on getting past her security.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> wk 1102, less is more. Let it go. Or, keep contributing to the stupid part of this issue.


Well dad, you see I was making a point while also being entertaining.

Who am I entertaining? Me of course.

Now, if you'd have saved for college for me or played catch with me more often as a kid maybe I'd have a successful, respectable carrer and wouldn't be on an Uber driver's forum entertaining myself.

Thanks for the advice though, I appreciate It!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Who am I entertaining? Me of course.
> 
> !


and me!


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Just so you know, having your husband in the car (or any non-paying passenger) is against Uber's TOS.


Thanks, I've never driven for Uber. It's probably against Lyft's policy too but we're pretty chill down here in South Texas. I do want to present a professional appearance for Lyft, especially since I only drive for them, but the reactions we've gotten so far have made me more comfortable with doing it. It did cross my mind that maybe it would be best for him to apply and do the background check, just to clear him, but our other car is a 2009 altima and I don't think they'd like that. In any case, we've only done this on two evenings so far, I only wanted to drive for Lyft during the day anyway.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Swerves said:


> Thanks, I've never driven for Uber. It's probably against Lyft's policy too but we're pretty chill down here in South Texas. I do want to present a professional appearance for Lyft, especially since I only drive for them, but the reactions we've gotten so far have made me more comfortable with doing it. It did cross my mind that maybe it would be best for him to apply and do the background check, just to clear him, but our other car is a 2009 altima and I don't think they'd like that. In any case, we've only done this on two evenings so far, I only wanted to drive for Lyft during the day anyway.


1 report and you are done.

You are worrired about your safety, but what about your riders?

Like you said, he hasn't done a background check. Riders are supposed to feel safe knowing the driver picking them up isnt a convicted rapist.
How do they know your husband isn't?
And it doeant matter how nice or great he is. You know that. No one else does.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Well dad, you see I was making a point while also being entertaining.


Yeah but over and over?? Do you still repeat punchlines until someone laughs?

I don't think I'm the problem. I think it's how mom potty trained you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Yeah but over and over?? Do you still repeat punchlines until someone laughs?


No, it's until I find it no longer entertaining.



Over/Uber said:


> I don't think I'm the problem. I think it's how mom potty trained you.


Of course you don't, you were gone!

However, you may have a point about mom. 



Swerves said:


> I don't even drive at night unless my husband is in the passenger seat (_yes, we ride together at night sometimes, no, nobody minds those are actually the more enjoyable trips and I have a 7 seater_)


I've been thinking about this, I'm not sure I can be objective but...

If I, a man in his 40s, requested a ride and a couple showed up, I think I would be uncomfortable. As a driver, I'd get it but I don't want to be drunk, in someone else's car and outnumbered. That said, if I felt comfortable with you right away, no big deal.

Now, if my 21 y/o daughter called me at 130am and asked if it was normal for a F/M couple to be picking her up, in an SUV, or mini van. I'd tell her to cancel and report it asap, assuming I'm not close. I'd tell her absolutely do not get into that vehicle. I'd have her send me a screenshot of the receipt and report it myself.

Again I get it, I really do, but from the outside looking in, there are far too many ways this scenario plays out badly for my daughter. If you are truly afraid to drive at night alone, you shouldn't drive at night. I'm not arguing your concerns, I'm sure there is validity to them.

I'm really very surprised you haven't been reported for this. I don't want to be out numbered espessialy when I'm in a vulnerable position. I can't imagine a woman feeling any differently.

If you want to continue to drive, I urge you to rethink this approach. Put yourself in the riders position, the a solo female rider after a few drinks. Her husband's or dad's position.

It's a matter of when, not if, you will get deactivated over this.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

In today’s era of being any gender, just because you feel like it, should make life easy for everyone. If a female rider feels uncomfortable riding with a male driver, just text her or let her know that you feel like a woman today and that should make her feel ok. You could make flip cards that would cover all the issues.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Uber was considering the gender choice as an option (it would be another tier of service just like x, xl, select, etc) but put it on hold due to the possibility of predators choosing a certain gender. Notice I did not say scumbag men trying to get a defenseless woman. I get that some women prefer a woman driver for “safety”. But there were too many scenarios for Uber to consider that made it easy for litigation.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Women hate each other. After the ride is over there will be nothing but 1 stars for either party. It won’t last very long .


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Enabling discrimination based on gender, you think that might be a good idea? Maybe not.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Male drivers will get screwed by this though. Many women will opt for female and so will the men (for obvious reasons). We're drivers, not tinder.

Honestly I think they should start requiring your phone to have a front camera and then turn it on with audio recording for every ride (notify the rider in the app of this). Then when within wifi range the footage is automatically uploaded (or maybe Uber can provide the unlimited data plan). There are just too many issues with passenger and driver confrontations. This is also needed for the cases where a driver takes unaccompanied minors (even when they legally should not be doing so).

Also despite my opposition to the gender choice option I completely understand why some women would feel safer with it. I do think Uber/Lyft should require face to face meetings with every driver in order to help weed out the creeps who would otherwise pass the background check. Also more training in regards to sexual harassment should be occurring. For instance we should all have to watch a video on it and take a quiz afterwards, etc. From the way some talk here I can see where more is definitely needed.

BTW, It's not just female drivers or riders who have problems. I'm a heterosexual male driver and have had my crotch grabbed (unwanted) by female passengers. I've also been *heavily* hit on by gay passengers. Should there also be the option to choose based on sexual orientation too (I ask this only half seriously)? Also do we allow people to choice based on age as well? For example I want a driver who is 18-25, hetero and female? ...see how this is starting to become like Tinder yet an where it is becoming a problem?


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber will never have this option due to discrimination. Lots of people want this option though but it won't happen.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is already a female only ride share. 

Seejanego.co
Gosafr.com


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I voted Yes but I think AvengingxxAngel hit the nail on the head. There are Federal anti discrimination lawsuit that would come up in court eventually.

When I say I voted yes, there is an asterisk. The demand for female drivers would skyrocket, and this would of course drive the prices up due to limited supply. So male drivers would still get plenty of business because pax (especially commuters) don't want to pay more than UberX.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I do not have a problem with people choosing Gender, but I am not gonna pay for the operation


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

grabby said:


> I do not have a problem with people choosing Gender, but I am not gonna pay for the operation


No Uber driver on these rates could afford to pay for that operation even if they wanted to lol.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Swerves said:


> Thanks, I've never driven for Uber. It's probably against Lyft's policy too but we're pretty chill down here in South Texas. I do want to present a professional appearance for Lyft, especially since I only drive for them, but the reactions we've gotten so far have made me more comfortable with doing it. It did cross my mind that maybe it would be best for him to apply and do the background check, just to clear him, but our other car is a 2009 altima and I don't think they'd like that. In any case, we've only done this on two evenings so far, I only wanted to drive for Lyft during the day anyway.


Watch it sister

We've got some pretty hard core rideshare drivers in our area. 1 report and you'll be lucky if you get off with only a warning. Don't tell any driver you meet in person this little tidbit. Okay?

Back to the question. I think unPat addressed this by saying something to the effect of, ' women hate each other and 1 * for everyone'.

I hardly ever get tipped by women, I've liked maybe 1/4 of the women I've driven, I'm a woman and I just rarely get along other women. They're too unpredictable and I cringe when I see a female name show as my pax.

Just my opinion based on my experience.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> Last time I checked we are up to 14 or so genders. How is Uber expected to keep up with the options? How is the driver supposed to keep all the right options active?


Simple. The problem is with "male" drivers, not with the other types of drivers. The button should be to request* non-male *driver.

*non-male means the driver has been inspected to determine that there are no testicles and any penis has been measured to be shorter than one inch in length.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am a female driver. Once had a pax refuse to ride with me He said because of his religion. He cancelled. He tried again and I stayed where I was. After 5 min he calls and says where are you. I tell him I am the same driver he got before. I will drive you if you want. Again he cancelled. This time I get the cancel fee 

I get his ping again. You would think he would realize he got the same driver and immediately cancel. No, he waits 5 or so min and calls. Same thing and I get the fee. 

Eventually turned out he paid over $12 in cancel fees and I made money sitting in a lot.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> Don't tell any driver you meet in person this little tidbit.


Yeah, I decided not to do that anymore, nobody minded but with my luck we'd end up picking up someone who also drives and that would be the one to snitch me out.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Pax are already doing this and even if they aren't concerned with the choice of gender, some are certainly choosing based on looks.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Pax are already doing this and even if they aren't concerned with the choice of gender, some are certainly choosing based on looks.


Yep. I get cancelled by female PAXs more often than males. Just the way it is.



grabby said:


> I do not have a problem with people choosing Gender, but I am not gonna pay for the operation


Someone named Grabby would post this.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I feel that most gender requests would be for a female and therefore it's unfair. If requests would be 50/50 then I don't see the issue with it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female driver. Once had a pax refuse to ride with me He said because of his religion. He cancelled. He tried again and I stayed where I was. After 5 min he calls and says where are you. I tell him I am the same driver he got before. I will drive you if you want. Again he cancelled. This time I get the cancel fee
> 
> I get his ping again. You would think he would realize he got the same driver and immediately cancel. No, he waits 5 or so min and calls. Same thing and I get the fee.
> 
> Eventually turned out he paid over $12 in cancel fees and I made money sitting in a lot.


Did you report him? I guess that you probably wouldn't want to give such a jerk a ride anyway, but such behaviour needs to be smacked down whenever and wherever it appears.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

While I understand the safety/comfort side of it, I don’t see how it would actually make pax any safer, danger is not gender specific, a female pax could request a female driver thinking it would be safer than a male driver, then it just so happens said female driver harms said pax, while if they would have went with the male driver instead would have been safe

Plus there’s a lot of sexism at play here too, who said all men were unsafe and all women are trustworthy? That could give an unfair advantage to female drivers giving them more business

I’m all for the safety for all pax and drivers, male or female, but I just think it can lead to an unfair advantage to a specific gender


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

As a female driver, I don't like the idea of people summoning me based on my gender - this can compromise driver safety.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Add a "Not creepy, handsy, or rapey" badge that can only be awarded by pax of the opposite sex.


----------



## RogerKohrman (Sep 1, 2017)

My first experiences as a passenger of Uber and Lyft were on a recent vacation out on the NorthEast Coat.

Female drivers were more willing to engage in conversation and deal with typical tourist questions and were more friendly overall than male drivers. 

I'm a very lucky man in that my partner is a lot younger as well as far more attractive than I deserve. She was also much more comfortable and able to engage in conversation and ask questions of the female drivers. Stares from the male drivers were fairly obvious.

If there was an option to select gender of drivers I would want a female driver as they provided far more enjoyable rides. There were way too many "burnt out" male drivers in the mix.

I tipped 100% of the female drivers we encountered. We were out there for 10 days and in the last couple of days I canceled probably 50% of the drivers assigned our request for a 2nd shot at getting a woman. 

I have no doubt that gender and age bias exists among the rider population and contributes ot a lot of cancelled rides


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> well you wouldn't request it. But if you get in the car and its there...
> 
> View attachment 176653
> 
> ...


Yeah, no. Tried it. Doesn't work.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> How comfortable would they be with a transgender? I assume a M to F transgender would go as a female driver.


Do you mean from this









to this?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Got this idea from MistaT's thread.
> Please give it some thought and vote and/or comment. Thank You!


Thats SEXIST !

BLATENT DISCRIMINATION



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Do you mean from this
> View attachment 177270
> 
> 
> ...


Dont give UBER ideas !



RogerKohrman said:


> My first experiences as a passenger of Uber and Lyft were on a recent vacation out on the NorthEast Coat.
> 
> Female drivers were more willing to engage in conversation and deal with typical tourist questions and were more friendly overall than male drivers.
> 
> ...


Mine hardley spoke English !

I never knew Lyft had Spanish directions until i became a passenger.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Got this idea from MistaT's thread.
> Please give it some thought and vote and/or comment. Thank You!


Change your name to Pat


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Add a "Not creepy, handsy, or rapey" badge that can only be awarded by pax of the opposite sex.


And one for PAXs too!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> While I understand the safety/comfort side of it, I don't see how it would actually make pax any safer, danger is not gender specific, a female pax could request a female driver thinking it would be safer than a male driver, then it just so happens said female driver harms said pax, while if they would have went with the male driver instead would have been safe
> 
> Plus there's a lot of sexism at play here too, who said all men were unsafe and all women are trustworthy? That could give an unfair advantage to female drivers giving them more business
> 
> I'm all for the safety for all pax and drivers, male or female, but I just think it can lead to an unfair advantage to a specific gender


Sometimes customer service isn't about *actual* safety/security but *perceived* safety/security. Gun laws are a good example of that.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Passengers choosing one driver or another once they find out the name, based on the idea that they want a male or female driver specifically, is allowed because they are customers. What they risk in doing this is wasting their time ordering and canceling over and over again, and from what I understand, Uber will give them a time out if they do this too many times in a row within a certain time frame.

If Uber were to specifically allow passengers to request one gender or another, it would be illegal sexual discrimination, since Uber is a business, and each of us driving, are also businesses.

Now, I hear that there is an Uber-like business that matches female passengers to female drivers. I have no idea at all how they are able to function within the law.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't think we should go there, it's quite a slippery slope if you start giving out too many options.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.
> 
> Is your Uber profile pic the same one as it is on here? That could explain why she might be uncomfortable


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Simple. The problem is with "male" drivers, not with the other types of drivers. The button should be to request* non-male *driver.
> 
> *non-male means the driver has been inspected to determine that there are no testicles and any penis has been measured to be shorter than one inch in length.


I am only submitting to this "inpection" if the inspector is a hot female and only allowed to inspect using lips.

This is the most ridiculous idea I have seen in this thread and there have been plenty of them in this thread.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I choose to be male, which is very convenient. I was born this way.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I choose to be male, which is very convenient. I was born this way.


Good choice!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I choose to be male, which is very convenient. I was born this way.


For most of human history, your "choice" was just the way it is. Don't like it, tough &*#$.

Sometimes, most of human history gets it right.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I don’t care if it’s a guy or girl or alien that’s driving me as long as

1) they don’t stink
2) they drive decent (no pumping the breaks or crazy 90mph pls)
3) they get me from point A to B in a clean vehicle.


I usually keep quiet and give one, two word answers unless I think it’s someone that’s harmless...well not anymore. I had a grandpa drive me once and I spoke to him, just friendly chatter and he ended the ride with insisting I take down his info so I can hit him up for dinner sometime... no thanks.

Most girls are overly sensitive or overthinking it. If a guy hits on you, ignore it. They usually will end up trying again once or twice more before giving up or turning bitter— it’s nbd.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> As a female driver, I don't like the idea of people summoning me based on my gender - this can compromise driver safety.


Absolutely it could.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> As a female driver, I don't like the idea of people summoning me based on my gender - this can compromise driver safety.


What if gender-based requests to you came exclusively from other women? Women who feel safer with a female driver.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> What if gender-based requests to you came exclusively from other women? Women who feel safer with a female driver.


I don't think they would though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Swerves said:


> Yeah, I decided not to do that anymore, nobody minded but with my luck we'd end up picking up someone who also drives and that would be the one to snitch me out.


Its a good thing you stopped bringing your husband. I don't know how your market is but in Seattle we have such over saturation of drivers, that its become highly competitive. Some drivers feel that ratting another driver out just eliminates the competition. Also, We have both Uber and Lyft corporate offices here. The employees use their company's drivers all the time and they don't wear any clothing or name badges identifying themselves as employees. Even our regional manager for Uber states she gets around with Uber all the time. You'd get cold busted in less than a week if you drove up here.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't care if it's a guy or girl or alien that's driving me as long as
> 
> 1) they don't stink
> 2) they drive decent (no pumping the breaks or crazy 90mph pls)
> ...


I agree. I'm a small female driver and I've never felt unsafe or like I might get into a situation that I can't get myself out of. Yes I drive the bar crowd Friday and Saturday nights because I'm a college student. I get hit on by men and women both. Sometimes they get a little frisky (leaning their head on my shoulder, touching my hand or shoulder) but its nothing I can''t handle. Just last Friday night I had this girl who looked like Taylor Swift grab my hand off the wheel and hold it to her breast. No I didn't freak out. I knew it was liquid courage she was on, being that I just picked her and her friends up from the club at 1:00 am. I politely got my hand back, and she spent the rest of the ride talking about how hot Halsey was and how she would wear her out. I get Brogrammers (this is Seattle, Techy as San Francisco) who think I'm there to service all their needs. I put them in check fast. Flirty women are not a physical threat. Men, got to shut it down fast when it moves past the compliments, and flirts, to the serious, "Whats your number?", "You want to get together sometime?" or "Hey shut off your app and come upstairs." There's enough men in this world that I don't need to date pax. Conflict of interest anyways.

One night I dropped off this Software Engineer for Microsoft at his apartment. As he was getting out he told me that if I shut off my app and came upstairs, he would pay me $600.00 for my services. I looked at him like he lost his mind and told him that I'm a college student, not a Ho. He genuinely looked surprised that I said no because, get this, he says all his former female Uber drivers gladly took him up on his offer. $600.00 for only a couple of hours then I could go back to work. I reached over and slammed the door shut and drove off. Pulled around the corner and reported him to Uber. I'm sure he's still on the platform though once he agreed to give Uber their cut of that $600.00.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> What if gender-based requests to you came exclusively from other women? Women who feel safer with a female driver.


If the higher priced option (for gender choice) was there, the driver could still opt out of it via the driver choices. For the people that feel that it is discriminatory, wouldn't the same wisdom occur if your car didn't qualify for select, or black, or SUV? Is it discriminatory that certain cars get paid more than other cars? I'm not advocating this, just putting it out there for the sake of debate...I like driving black/SUV at higher rates.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

There’s an ugly underbelly to female pax looking for female drivers: drunk bros looking for female drivers, too


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I save up my cancels so I can request a female at bar closing time.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> As a female driver, I don't like the idea of people summoning me based on my gender - this can compromise driver safety.


Oh, you got it! If a guy is looking to rape somebody, he can request female drivers until he finds one that looks like she rapes real nice. It's discriminatory too.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I save up my cancels so I can request a female at bar closing time.


Are you next on the Deactivated List?
Bring bail money?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Besides being discriminated against because of what's between your legs, there are already apps out there, solely for women. Even then, what's to stop a transwoman from driving for said apps? They are already being given a ride home at a steal to begin with.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh my. This hot garbage is now a featured thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Oh my. This hot garbage is now a featured thread.


Maybe we're running out of content because seems they've lowered the standards for feature threads as of late.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe we're running out of content because seems they've lowered the standards for feature threads as of late.


Exactly what I was thinking but didn't want to insult whoever made this a featured thread.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Exactly what I was thinking but didn't want to insult whoever made this a featured thread.


I always like upyouruber's threads.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Good point. I had a female pax cancel 6 times on me and now I suspect why.
> 
> Kept getting her request as I was the only driver around at the time (1am)


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> For most of human history, your "choice" was just the way it is. Don't like it, tough &*#$.
> 
> Sometimes, most of human history gets it right.


That's not entirely accurate, there are a ton of cultures throughout history where gender was a choice and honored, from Thailand to American natives. It wasn't until recently we decided to make gender black and white.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

This issue opens up a whole can of worms!

If riders can, for any reason, pick and choose the driver they would like by gender or race or color and whatever else (examples: name or religion), the whole platform will go crazy.

Secondly, if any one of these options are a consideration to a rider and acceptable, the driver should also be allowed to pick and choose who they want to give a ride to; and, in most cases, this would occur after the driver arrives the pickup location as the information is not available at the time of accepting a call. Can the driver then refuse the rider(s), cancel the trip and not have that cancellation count against them?

While on this subject, I still do not understand why the driver app does not show a picture of the requester and destination. The cherry-picking theory does not explain it as a driver can still refuse a trip after driving a number of miles and minutes to the pickup and with the cancellation counting against them.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

One science group claims there are 63 different genders. The gender choices to meet PC standard would be overwhelming.

Overall, the choice idea only works in urban settings, and even then who would you pick? Think about it.

The reason it only works in urban settings is if there is just one nearby driver and one faraway driver. "You picked male - that guy's about 30 miles away so ETA is 45 minutes." "OK" *Driver doesn't accept ride* "Well I really want a dude so I'll select it again" *Driver doesn't accept ride* etc. etc.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

In the end short answer is......drum rollll.........

THIS WILL KILL THE WHOLE THING, THAT IS WHY UBER WILL NOT DO THIS. Late night 10 males and 1 female driver but all pax want a female.....duhhhh uber loses money by not getting those rides in. All money baby. 

FYI: I identify as a gender fluid alien from the planet KEK, how could i get a driver just like me. The systen is sexist towards my gender...... seee ******s wont work.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

First it will be gender 

Then it will be race


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


That's too bad, order a cabby that speaks no English.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Absolutely not!! This whole women movement since the right to vote and now means we should be equal right? Isn't male vs female everything 50/50? Gtfoh if a women looks for a female driver then she's a coward and puss bag.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


Pretty sure theres something out there about that being extremely illegal unless it was something where it had to be a guy or girl like a princess in disneyland


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> Pretty sure theres something out there about that being extremely illegal unless it was something where it had to be a guy or girl like a princess in disneyland


 It's not illegal, there are already platforms that only hire and drive women. It's no different then say Hooters or tilted kilt. Not sure how they get around equal rights but Hooters been doing it for decades


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

crookedhalo said:


> It's not illegal, there are already platforms that only hire and drive women. It's no different then say Hooters or tilted kilt. Not sure how they get around equal rights but Hooters been doing it for decades


Entertainment clause.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Entertainment clause.


So the female drivers have to be topless?

ToplessUber should charge double the minute rate.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Customers already have two minutes to check our profile and determine if they want another driver. If customers want to discriminate that's their window of opportunity. Providing a means to discriminate as a function of the app will only end in a class action lawsuit that Uber would lose.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How about the third gender? CA now recognizes non-binary as a third gender.


What about those who identify as animals or objects?


----------



## Bad Breath (Oct 2, 2017)

UberxGTA said:


> What about those who identify as animals or objects?


Yeah, like goats or small dogs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> What about those who identify as animals or objects?


It's a brave New world.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> What about those who identify as animals or objects?


Unless they are a service animal, they can walk .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bad Breath said:


> Yeah, like goats or small dogs.


If it gets cold enough.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

crookedhalo said:


> It's not illegal, there are already platforms that only hire and drive women. It's no different then say Hooters or tilted kilt. Not sure how they get around equal rights but Hooters been doing it for decades


Well I took a business law class and they said that you could only hire one gender IF it was a bona fide occupational qualification.

Hooters's thing is hot girls serving food. It's what sets them apart. Hiring hot girls is their secret sauce and its led to the co being succesful. Same could be said about abercrombie but they get sued all the time.

Another is being a king at a theme park. You can only have a guy in that role or a 70 yr old that wants to be a cop. You can't have 70 yr old cops so you can discriminate in that area. You need a strong reason to use a bfoq.

Simply preferring a female or male driver to me is not strong enough. If you could then as a obgyn hospital, you could only allow women as docs but i believe thats illegal


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Well I took a business law class and they said that you could only hire one gender IF it was a bona fide occupational qualification.
> 
> Hooters's thing is hot girls serving food. It's what sets them apart. Hiring hot girls is their secret sauce and its led to the co being succesful. Same could be said about abercrombie but they get sued all the time.
> 
> ...


An Uber driver talking about business law? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> An Uber driver talking about business law? Don't make me laugh.


Coming from a clerk in an underware store. :/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Coming from a clerk in an underware store. :/


This made me chortle.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

LongStrider said:


> In today's era of being any gender, just because you feel like it, should make life easy for everyone. If a female rider feels uncomfortable riding with a male driver, just text her or let her know that you feel like a woman today and that should make her feel ok. You could make flip cards that would cover all the issues.


Lmao


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Ride Austin has female driver mode. I can see Lyft and UBER adopting this. What is gender anymore anyways. Apple now has non binary gender emojis. And if you live in California you’ll notice most bathrooms are gender neutral.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

No, I think they should maybe be able to select at onset do they prefer male or female drivers, but that's very close to saying "which race of driver would you like?" That would bring on loads of litigation and discrimination, so na, just hop in whatever comes and keep it pushing.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I really wish someone would start a female-drivers-only rideshare company in LA. I cannot tell you the number of times I have picked up a female passenger who was absolutely delighted about the fact that I was a female. Especially on late night/early morning rides.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I really wish someone would start a female-drivers-only rideshare company in LA. I cannot tell you the number of times I have picked up a female passenger who was absolutely delighted about the fact that I was a female. Especially on late night/early morning rides.


Interesting. Would it be only for female PAX?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> No, I think they should maybe be able to select at onset do they prefer male or female drivers, but that's very close to saying "which race of driver would you like?" That would bring on loads of litigation and discrimination, so na, just hop in whatever comes and keep it pushing.


Well, there is a huge difference between gender and race when I comes to females feeling safe during a ride. Giving passengers an option does not mean that a company is racist or breaking any laws. It's just giving its riders a choice.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Interesting. Would it be only for female PAX?


On another note, what did these women do in the days before rideshare? Or in other words, male taxi or rideshare driver, whats the diff?


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Well, there is a huge difference between gender and race when I comes to females feeling safe during a ride. Giving passengers an option does not mean that a company is racist or breaking any laws. It's just giving its riders a choice.


Riders get to choose what kind of car they ride in that's all they need. Most women that I pick up prefer to ride with men because they say women aren't as good of drivers, while many men would prefer to ride with a woman just to hit on them... I don't see anything good coming from giving passengers that control.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Well, there is a huge difference between gender and race when I comes to females feeling safe during a ride. Giving passengers an option does not mean that a company is racist or breaking any laws. It's just giving its riders a choice.


Yeah well I feel most comfortable with a mulatto, trans-gendered, albino, midget, humanoid at the wheel!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Interesting. Would it be only for female PAX?


I'm not sure - There are a few companies that do it now (female only drivers). I don't know how they work other than they only have women drivers. And no the women don't wear French maids outfits.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I'm not sure - There are a few companies that do it now (female only drivers). I don't know how they work other than they only have women drivers. And no the women don't wear French maids outfits.


The funny thing is as bad as women are as drivers, nobody proposes companies that don't allow women to work.... women in here Atlanta are dangerous on the road; the aggression, fear, impatience, and total lack of awareness combined creates very dangerous drivers. You see someone merging dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone cutting you off dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone tailgating the crap out of you, it's usually a woman. You see someone honking their horn at you as soon as the light turns green, before you've had the chance to let off the break, it's usually a woman. You see a driver sitting in the car while a passenger struggles to get the luggage in the trunk, it's usually a woman... I change my vote, if Uber does this, I'll do better!


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Male drivers will get screwed by this though. Many women will opt for female and so will the men (for obvious reasons). We're drivers, not tinder.
> 
> Honestly I think they should start requiring your phone to have a front camera and then turn it on with audio recording for every ride (notify the rider in the app of this). Then when within wifi range the footage is automatically uploaded (or maybe Uber can provide the unlimited data plan). There are just too many issues with passenger and driver confrontations. This is also needed for the cases where a driver takes unaccompanied minors (even when they legally should not be doing so).
> 
> ...


Exactly where does this all end?



Dinoberra said:


> The funny thing is as bad as women are as drivers, nobody proposes companies that don't allow women to work.... women in here Atlanta are dangerous on the road; the aggression, fear, impatience, and total lack of awareness combined creates very dangerous drivers. You see someone merging dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone cutting you off dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone tailgating the crap out of you, it's usually a woman. You see someone honking their horn at you as soon as the light turns green, before you've had the chance to let off the break, it's usually a woman. You see a driver sitting in the car while a passenger struggles to get the luggage in the trunk, it's usually a woman... I change my vote, if Uber does this, I'll do better!


Ever seen how a woman drives a big a $$ 4×4?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm not sure - There are a few companies that do it now (female only drivers). I don't know how they work other than they only have women drivers. And no the women don't wear French maids outfits.


See thats the problem because Rakos would!

What was wrong with women just staying home, barefoot and pregnant, cooking and cleaning?
K, now every female here wants to kill me!
It's Rakos I'm telling you! That crazy monkey made me say it. What could I do? He was foaming at the mouth


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> See thats the problem because Rakos would!
> 
> What was wrong with women just staying home, barefoot and pregnant, cooking and cleaning?
> K, now every female here wants to kill me!
> It's Rakos I'm telling you! That crazy monkey made me say it. What could I do? He was foaming at the mouth


You're flingin alot o monkey poo around of your own don't blame it on Rakos!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Exactly where does this all end?
> 
> Ever seen how a woman drives a big a $$ 4×4?


And they cannot ever park a car correctly either. Big or small car it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Well, there is a huge difference between gender and race when I comes to females feeling safe during a ride. Giving passengers an option does not mean that a company is racist or breaking any laws. It's just giving its riders a choice.


Race can be an issue too, in the same way a female rider can have misplaced fear in a male driver, there are white/Caucasian riders that have a misplaced fear in black/African American drivers

That would be a double whammy for black male drivers, being turned down because they are male and because they are black, and they haven't done anything wrong

Maybe that wouldn't make the Rideshare company (Uber in this case) racist, sexist or bigoted in any other way, but it does open the door for racists, sexists/feminists and people with other forms of bigotry to cherry pick their driver or worse

On top of all that, as I mentioned before, a female driver may not always be a safe driver, there is always just as much chance of being in danger having a female driver as there is having a male driver, not all men are disgusting disrespectful perverts and not all women are angels


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I think the pax should be able to choose race too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I'm not sure - There are a few companies that do it now (female only drivers). I don't know how they work other than they only have women drivers. And no the women don't wear French maids outfits.


So I'm wondering if there's a certain amount of femininity a driver has to maintain to be part of this all female driver company. 
Would they discriminate against the butch lesbians? Would they let them drive a female pax who requested a female driver? They often look like dudes, they're into women, and sometimes they lift weights so they're toned or buff. If a female pax ordered an Uber specifically requesting a female, and a "Hillary Swank from Boys Don't Cry" shows up, then what? Could be awkward and most likely infringe on the Uber driver's civil rights if the pax demands proof she's a female. Same for the Kaitlin Jenners of the world. With all the gender fluidity out here and the current climate of Gay/Trans tolerance now, I think this idea of requesting a specific gendered driver is about 20 years too late.

Also I feel that a bunch of Bro's specifically requesting a female driver at 2:00 am, full of liquid courage and feeling spiteful because they couldn't get any girl from the club to go home with them, can only lead to a very dangerous situation for a single female driver with 4 drunk, enamored men alone in her car. "Just turn down this alley.....yeah...right here......just a little further......."


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> Race can be an issue too, in the same way a female rider can have misplaced fear in a male driver, there are white/Caucasian riders that have a misplaced fear in black/African American drivers
> 
> That would be a double whammy for black male drivers, being turned down because they are male and because they are black, and they haven't done anything wrong


Agree, they did nothing wrong. However, it has gone the other way around too: Studies show that "Jake" (stereotypical white name) is more likely to get picked up versus "Tyrone" (stereotypical black name). Even if both are wearing khakis and work at State Farm.

Source: https://www.usnews.com/news/economy...riders-get-worse-uber-lyft-service-study-says
"Lyft drivers receive travelers' names and photos before they accept rides, while UberX drivers receive similar information only after accepting a trip. So although Lyft fared better in Seattle, researchers theorized that "any discrimination occurs prior to accepting the initial request." Longer acceptance times for African-American Uber riders in Seattle, meanwhile, may be tied to drivers canceling initially accepted requests."

AND they might have higher fare rates, too. (source: https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...nd-women-can-pay-slightly-more-uber/92969256/ )


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> So I'm wondering if there's a certain amount of femininity a driver has to maintain to be part of this all female driver company.
> Would they discriminate against the butch lesbians? Would they let them drive a female pax who requested a female driver? They often look like dudes, they're into women, and sometimes they lift weights so they're toned or buff. If a female pax ordered an Uber specifically requesting a female, and a "Hillary Swank from Boys Don't Cry" shows up, then what? Could be awkward and most likely infringe on the Uber driver's civil rights if the pax demands proof she's a female. Same for the Kaitlin Jenners of the world. With all the gender fluidity out here and the current climate of Gay/Trans tolerance now, I think this idea of requesting a specific gendered driver is about 20 years too late.
> 
> Also I feel that a bunch of Bro's specifically requesting a female driver at 2:00 am, full of liquid courage and feeling spiteful because they couldn't get any girl from the club to go home with them, can only lead to a very dangerous situation for a single female driver with 4 drunk, enamored men alone in her car. "Just turn down this alley.....yeah...right here......just a little further......."


Exactly right. One of the things that protects us is the passenger doesn't know who or what they're going to get. If they're planning on rape and they get me, I hope they like being on bottom.

Not only that, there are women who will be accomplices to men in sex crimes and even if they screen to make sure all the riders are female she could be some sicko setting girls up for her boyfriend.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm 50/50: there can be situations where a woman might feel more comfortable with a woman driver, so it can be helpful in such situations. But the flip side can be less pings from women to male drivers. Then again... psycho drivers come in all forms and genders!

Just yesterday I had a 1:30am pickup at a CVS pharmacy. I barely came to a stop when the young woman swiftly opened my door and jumped in, saying "thank you!" Apparently, after she was done with her shopping, she was being harassed all the way into the parking lot--- by the CVS security guard, of all people. She was frustrated and a little shaken. This might be one situation when driver gender might matter.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Picked up a female uber driver and her friends last Saturday tonight. Her friends started asking her about how much she makes when she drives...she said usually about $70 for a couple hours...."Most guys hit on me and give me large tips."


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

how about a button to request a driver that speaks English, knows the roads, and won't rape them. Or is that asking for too much.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

roadman said:


> how about a button to request a driver that speaks English, knows the roads, and won't rape them. Or is that asking for too much.


A driver who knows how to properly drive and respect other drivers (at LAX airport, at least!) is good enough for me!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> On another note, what did these women do in the days before rideshare? Or in other words, male taxi or rideshare driver, whats the diff?


Most TNC pax never took cabs. They either drove drunk or risked rape from a male bar patron who would drunk drive them home.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Agree, they did nothing wrong. However, it has gone the other way around too: Studies show that "Jake" (stereotypical white name) is more likely to get picked up versus "Tyrone" (stereotypical black name). Even if both are wearing khakis and work at State Farm.
> 
> Source: https://www.usnews.com/news/economy...riders-get-worse-uber-lyft-service-study-says
> "Lyft drivers receive travelers' names and photos before they accept rides, while UberX drivers receive similar information only after accepting a trip. So although Lyft fared better in Seattle, researchers theorized that "any discrimination occurs prior to accepting the initial request." Longer acceptance times for African-American Uber riders in Seattle, meanwhile, may be tied to drivers canceling initially accepted requests."
> ...


Very true, drivers have been declining and cancelling rides based on name, we shouldn't be doing it, but I agree it does happen

That said, while it is wrong, Rideshare is a trade between giving a ride in exchange for a low priced fare, pax will eventually get a driver that will pick them up or they could get a taxi and unless they end up taking a taxi or surge goes into effect, they should pay the same fare, there really isn't much they are losing except for maybe time

If pax got to choose by gender and/or race, drivers of an undesired gender and race will lose out on income while drivers who are of a desired gender and race will have the advantage


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I vote no. It would discriminate against men (I'm a woman, btw.) And I think it's ridiculous that riders have safety concerns - they know that drivers have to go through background checks.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

As long as I can choose what age and sex I am from fare to fare then you gotta be cool with all this "fluidity"!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


Yep but when those females can't find a quick ride because the closest female driver is 20 minutes away, eventually they will stop filtering based on gender.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> If the higher priced option (for gender choice) was there, the driver could still opt out of it via the driver choices. For the people that feel that it is discriminatory, wouldn't the same wisdom occur if your car didn't qualify for select, or black, or SUV? Is it discriminatory that certain cars get paid more than other cars? I'm not advocating this, just putting it out there for the sake of debate...I like driving black/SUV at higher rates.


It's not illegal to discriminate against a car. It is illegal to discriminate against someone for their gender. Where have you been living for the last 35 years?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I dont get why you assume white men are decent and respectful


You got a problem with WHITE MALES ?

The Government Mule pulling the load of American Society ?
Joe Taxpayer ?

How come EVERYONE is always coming at the WHITE MALE with their hand out all the time hollering " GIMME"?

The Government Mule is about to jump on the cart.



Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, I've canceled a few times on men hoping to get a lady.
> Then again, I always find the cutest girl at the checkout counters at stores, try to get seated where the cutest wairtess is, etc etc.
> So yes, we should be allowed to pick gender.


SEXUAL DISCRIMINATION VIOLATES FEDERAL LAW !



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Agree, they did nothing wrong. However, it has gone the other way around too: Studies show that "Jake" (stereotypical white name) is more likely to get picked up versus "Tyrone" (stereotypical black name). Even if both are wearing khakis and work at State Farm.
> 
> Source: https://www.usnews.com/news/economy...riders-get-worse-uber-lyft-service-study-says
> "Lyft drivers receive travelers' names and photos before they accept rides, while UberX drivers receive similar information only after accepting a trip. So although Lyft fared better in Seattle, researchers theorized that "any discrimination occurs prior to accepting the initial request." Longer acceptance times for African-American Uber riders in Seattle, meanwhile, may be tied to drivers canceling initially accepted requests."
> ...


I pick up LaToyota Johnston just as Quick as Rutherford Smythe.
Often i drop off a Rutherford to be pinged by LaToyota nearby.
Sometimes, LaToyota is more interesting. . . .
Both get the respect due to a paying customer.

If EITHER one calls me with Attitude, Both get canceled Equally quick.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Letting the customer choose may sound nice, but think it through.

What happens when there's not enough of the preferred flavors? Would you accept Uber advertising for just lady drivers, men need not apply?


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> An Uber driver talking about business law? Don't make me laugh.


I have a degree from a reputable school. I have another job that requires a degree and I supplement my income with uber.

Although it seems like you alrdy showed your cards. By assuming that i'm a loser because I drive for uber makes me assume that you are the actual loser driving for uber. You're projecting your own circumstance in life onto others assuming that we're all broke, stupid and worthless such as yourself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> I have a degree from a reputable school. I have another job that requires a degree and I supplement my income with uber.
> 
> Althoough it seems like you alrdy showed your cards. By assuming that i'm a loser because I drive for uber makes me assume that you are the actual loser driving for uber. You're projecting your own circumdtance in life onto others assuming that we're all broke, stupid and worthless such as yourself.


Weakness is needed job status to " prop up" ones identity.
In the end , we all feed the grass.

What did Buddha own?
What did Jesus own?

A robe and the earth they wandered.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You got a problem with WHITE MALES ?


HAHA.

No I don't have a problem with white males. In fact you're one of my favorites (still trying to figure out what Rakos is)

My comment was about him referring to middle aged american born white males as decent and respectful. 
Just because someone is an american born white male that doesnt make him decent and respectful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> HAHA.
> 
> No I don't have a problem with white males. In fact you're one of my favorites (still trying to figure out what Rakos is)
> 
> ...


Rakos is Rakos.
And that is sufficient.

Rakos the Merry Monkey Man up to Mirthful Monkey Business.

There Is a Reason the " missing" link is missing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Weakness is needed job status to " prop up" ones identity.
> In the end , we all feed the grass.
> 
> What did Buddha own?
> ...


Little known fact:
Jesus recruited from the upper class.
All that wandering around and preaching takes investors, he had up to 40 people in his Entourage.
Lazerus was rich. Judas as well.

Pro tip:. The best preachers keep the rich close at hand. Hard to preach on a stomach devoid of manna.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> Yep but when those females can't find a quick ride because the closest female driver is 20 minutes away, eventually they will stop filtering based on gender.


Quite possible.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

cratter said:


> Picked up a female uber driver and her friends last Saturday tonight. Her friends started asking her about how much she makes when she drives...she said usually about $70 for a couple hours...."Most guys hit on me and give me large tips."


Large tips, ha. I see what you did there.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I have a degree from a reputable school. I have another job that requires a degree and I supplement my income with uber.
> 
> Although it seems like you alrdy showed your cards. By assuming that i'm a loser because I drive for uber makes me assume that you are the actual loser driving for uber. You're projecting your own circumstance in life onto others assuming that we're all broke, stupid and worthless such as yourself.


Nice guess, but I don't drive for Uber.

Last week my Uber driver let me know he was a Mensa. Interesting how so many Uber drivers love talking so much about their intellectual and career achievements.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> I have a degree from a reputable school. I have another job that requires a degree and I supplement my income with uber.
> 
> Although it seems like you alrdy showed your cards. By assuming that i'm a loser because I drive for uber makes me assume that you are the actual loser driving for uber. You're projecting your own circumstance in life onto others assuming that we're all broke, stupid and worthless such as yourself.


Feeding the trolls only make them come back for more.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> HAHA.
> 
> No I don't have a problem with white males. In fact you're one of my favorites (still trying to figure out what Rakos is)
> 
> ...


I picture Rakos as a Silverback...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Nice guess, but I don't drive for Uber.
> 
> Last week my Uber driver let me know he was a Mensa. Interesting how so many Uber drivers love talking so much about their intellectual and career achievements.


He prbly was. Point is, your uber driver could be anyone because most people need money to survive. Being part of mensa does not make you a billionaire. There are rich idiots and poor genius's


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lazerus was rich.


Is that why he brought Lazerus back? For the money?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is that why he brought Lazerus back? For the money?


Wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I feel as a paying passenger I should have the right on who I determined to pick me up male or female. Passenger requesting a ride has two minutes to cancel the ride and is able see what gender his or her diver may be. I believe most passengers just want to get to their destination in a timely manner.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

In my opinion this would only serve to put female drivers more at risk of getting an inebriated asshole Pax. In Fact, "Pax" is too good for some of these idiots.... I want to call them all "perps" from now on, but I suppose that is too harsh....



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I agree. I work late nights and some ladies are petrified sitting alone in the back seat. I try to act as harmless and professional as possible.


Gotta ask ya.... I too act as inoffensive as possible, so as to not intimidate or scare the source of my income. But I am not certain that I quite understand why female riders would be petrified to sit alone in the back seat. I have joked with some women that - with them sitting behind me - I am entirely at their mercy. They can choke me, shoot me, or whatever... without me being much able to do anything about it.

The truth, of course, is that I don't want a girl sitting in the front seat. I don't want it to be possible for me to accidentally brush their leg as I adjust the temperature control or the radio. If I had 3 rows of car seats I'd mandate that they always sit as far away from me as possible.

Life is too short to get caught up in some-one else's drama!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> In my opinion this would only serve to put female drivers more at risk of getting an inebriated asshole Pax. In Fact, "Pax" is too good for some of these idiots.... I want to call them all "perps" from now on, but I suppose that is too harsh....
> 
> Gotta ask ya.... I too act as inoffensive as possible, so as to not intimidate or scare the source of my income. But I am not certain that I quite understand why female riders would be petrified to sit alone in the back seat. I have joked with some women that - with them sitting behind me - I am entirely at their mercy. They can choke me, shoot me, or whatever... without me being much able to do anything about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah after seeing the view of others on this thread I do change my mind about gender choice. I don't think it will work out.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

This will just turn into another job where women make more money. 

Lets see you have Strippers, camgirls, servers, any service where the female serves you stuff, happy hour massages, NOW UBERING PEOPLE. Give me a break. Lets end this inequality. Not to mention men are obligated to pay for everything.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Waiting for this addition of gender choice to be the last part of Uber's 180 Days of Change. Seeing how everything else they've rolled out has really worked in our favor


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> Lets end this inequality. Not to mention men are obligated to pay for everything.


There's no inequality when women already have to pay more for the same things men get for less money. So there's nothing unfair about women earning more when it happens.

I pay for my own things no man is obligated to pay for me, but if a guy invites me to a movie or dinner then it's expected for him to pay out of courtesy as he is the one that did the inviting.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> There's no inequality when women already have to pay more for the same things men get for less money. So there's nothing unfair about women earning more when it happens.


Logical fallacy. Name one thing women pay more for.
I could name one thing MEN pay for but Im a gentleman.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Feeding the trolls only make them come back for more.


Then what would we do for free entertainment?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Logical fallacy. Name one thing women pay more for.
> I could name one thing MEN pay for but Im a gentleman.


You're the one that failed. I guess you've never heard of the "pink tax"?

Women pay more for:
Shampoo & conditioner
Razors
Lotion
Deodorant
Body wash
Dress pants
Dress shirts
Sweaters
Jeans
Shirts
Socks

That's more than one thing and gentleman....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You're the one that failed. I guess you've never heard of the "pink tax"?
> 
> Women pay more for:
> Shampoo & conditioner
> ...


Dead wrong. Until male pattern baldness set in, I had hair longer than yours.
Long hair is a lifestyle choice.
So are clothes.
You want equality? Wear some Lee wrangler jeans.
Deoderant? Lol. Mitchum uncented.
You pay for those things cause you want them. These are options in life, and you choose to go Full Damsel.

NEVER go full Damsel.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Not wasting anymore time with an ugly, wrinkly, bald and grotesque looking troll like you.


You have violated the TOS. Sad that when faced with your intellectual superior you have no recourse but to resort to personal attacks.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I don't think it's a bad idea. Some female pax feel uncomfortable with male drivers, and this would end the request/cancel driver shopping.


Both female and male pax would choose female drivers. I would have to become a trans


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You have violated the TOS. Sad that when faced with your intellectual superior you have no recourse but to resort to personal attacks.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, I've canceled a few times on men hoping to get a lady.
> Then again, I always find the cutest girl at the checkout counters at stores, try to get seated where the cutest wairtess is, etc etc.
> So yes, we should be allowed to pick gender.


Creepy



Swerves said:


> Thanks, I've never driven for Uber. It's probably against Lyft's policy too but we're pretty chill down here in South Texas. I do want to present a professional appearance for Lyft, especially since I only drive for them, but the reactions we've gotten so far have made me more comfortable with doing it. It did cross my mind that maybe it would be best for him to apply and do the background check, just to clear him, but our other car is a 2009 altima and I don't think they'd like that. In any case, we've only done this on two evenings so far, I only wanted to drive for Lyft during the day anyway.


Lyft doesn't allow it either.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Rat said:


> Creepy
> 
> Lyft doesn't allow it either.


Uber would probably need a larger portion of the fare to accommodate this proposed feature.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Simple. The problem is with "male" drivers, not with the other types of drivers. The button should be to request* non-male *driver.
> 
> *non-male means the driver has been inspected to determine that there are no testicles and any penis has been measured to be shorter than one inch in length.


Well then I don't have anything to worry about. Ever since my ex-wife cut my balls off, my penis has shrunk considerably



Fargle said:


> Did you report him? I guess that you probably wouldn't want to give such a jerk a ride anyway, but such behaviour needs to be smacked down whenever and wherever it appears.


There are religions were this is required.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Logical fallacy. Name one thing women pay more for.
> I could name one thing MEN pay for but Im a gentleman.


Haircuts, dry cleaning...


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

In these politically correct times, shouldn't there be more 'inter gender' options for the poll?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Phatboy said:


> In these politically correct times, shouldn't there be more 'inter gender' options for the poll?


Yeah he left out the LGBTQRSTUVWXYZ did I miss anyone? I don't wanna get sued


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You're the one that failed. I guess you've never heard of the "pink tax"?
> 
> Women pay more for:
> Shampoo & conditioner
> ...


I go through an equal amount of all of those. Maybe not so much on the conditioner but thats just because my hair can't handle it.

Most of those are situational such as dress pants and shirt.

I go through a lot of deoderant, shampoo, and razors. Altho these things are very minor compared to what we pay in terms of dating, marriages, bills and DIVORCES. ALIMONY!!!!! Our laws are still stuck in the 20s.

While you're crying about paying too much in toothpaste, joe blow's wife is getting half and shes only been a cashier her whole life.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> If the higher priced option (for gender choice) was there, the driver could still opt out of it via the driver choices. For the people that feel that it is discriminatory, wouldn't the same wisdom occur if your car didn't qualify for select, or black, or SUV? Is it discriminatory that certain cars get paid more than other cars? I'm not advocating this, just putting it out there for the sake of debate...I like driving black/SUV at higher rates.


I don't find it discriminatory at all

The car you drive is your choice, there are many different reasons to that choice (price, quality, brand recognition, looks, features, etc.), a dealer doesn't look at you and say (for example), "Hmm, okay, you're going to get a used red 2007 Chevy Impala, I think that will suit you, you don't have any choice in the matter", the car you drive is based your decision and regional availability

You can't on the other hand choose what you have below the belt (okay, yes, sex changes are a thing, and it is your choice of you want to go through "the operation", but that is beside the point), you also can't pick your skin pigment

If a pax turns me down because I have a Prius, fine, I made that decision, but if a pax turns me down because I'm a mixed race male, that is discrimination


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> I go through an equal amount of all of those. Maybe not so much on the conditioner but thats just because my hair can't handle it.
> 
> Most of those are situational such as dress pants and shirt.
> 
> ...


Careful, this one has a razor sharp intellect.
In before "you're old, you're ugly and you SMELL!".

Cutting edge genetics, that one.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I think Uber & Lyft should hire only Gender Neutral drivers, and all named Pat, that is the solution.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

grabby said:


> I think Uber & Lyft should hire only Gender Neutral drivers, and all named Pat, that is the solution.


That's the future of our race.
With 7.5 billion people we should all schtupp a little less and pray a little more.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I pay for my own things no man is obligated to pay for me, but if a guy invites me to a movie or dinner then *it's expected for him to pay out of courtesy as he is the one that did the inviting*.


And for him to add $100 t0 the bottom line for that goodnight kiss?
"Business is business", after all.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

grabby said:


> I think Uber & Lyft should hire only Gender Neutral drivers, and all named Pat, that is the solution.


Let me guess, you're a white male who feels that you're socially and professionally disadvantaged because you have a dick and aren't a minority? *sigh*

White American men have more advantages in the US than any single group in the history of this world. If you can't compete, just scribble a big "L" on your forehead and go cry into your latte at the closest Starbucks.

Tell, me, how many riders have cancelled on you because they didn't want a male driver? (It's happened to me as a female driver) How often do riders demand that you "not tailgate" the car in front of you, that you move over into the next lane, or that you drive their route? (It's happened to me because some guys think that we're incapable of driving, even though I've had my drivers license since before they were even born) Want to know what discrimination is? Ask your friendly female drivers. We deal with that crap every day.


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

> Big or small car it doesn't matter.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> She didn't say that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Choose gender type. Next choice car color..all for cheap prices


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Got this idea from MistaT's thread.
> Please give it some thought and vote and/or comment. Thank You!


Sure, why not. This is ride sharing, not a commercial taxi service or a public accommodation.

But the main problem in the year of Our Lord 2017 will be Uber trying to keep up with people's genders choices. It isn't the 20th Century any more- when men were men and women were glad of it, and a lot of people in general are pretty fluid in their gender selections. Maybe when a driver logs in, the app can have him or her indicate whether or not they are a him, her, or something else during the day in question.


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Honestly, if a PAX wants a certain driver let them cancel. I'm a Gay Man, my PAX don't care. Many of them don't know unless I say something to them. Also, many of them hold their tongue with their comments.... especially because I have them on camera. I have no idea why it should matter who's driving. As long as they drive you to your destination, who cares. If Uber/Lyft give the member's the choice of the driver's gender, I feel that Uber/Lyft will start losing drivers


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LogManNJ said:


> Honestly, if a PAX wants a certain driver let them cancel. I'm a Gay Man, my PAX don't care.


How would your passengers know your sexual preferences in the first place to know if they care or not? It would seem to be "too much information" to give someone who you are simply transporting from where they are to where they want to be.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

If they can choose gender, why not let them choose what race too so they can be racist on top of sexist.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems that many here have an unhealthy obsession with ****** drivers. They probably make up less than .001 pct of the driver population. Stop using them as a scapegoat for your fetishistic fantasies.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Never driven past 7:30pm but should women be abke to pick the gender of whoever delivers pizza to their home?

sound ridiculous? i thought so if she that scared maybe she shouldn't be out drunk at night by herself where the bar tender or alcoholic druggies at the bar/club/event akl trying to get some are more likely to assault you then the guy who passed a background check, has a license, registration in file, where yoy can screen shot his face pic, license plate vehicle type, while the entire trip is tracked by possibly 2 different cell phone companies and ubers service, where you can easily press a button on your phone to record audio/video or chat with friends while blacking out on your way home

poor people really weren't meant to have chauffeur/private drivers either & maybe just maybe if she was si scared she could order a select or black then have to deal with the poor x rapists flooding the streets

riders should be able to favorite local drivers who get priority if nearby but id assume all smart drivers poach them off book anyway because you know 80+ % of rides dint cover costs cuz its a scam of a company but that's besides the point

riders assault and are a much bigger risk towards drivers than the other way around, they should get verified by i.d. checks but i already screen and avoid all the scam rides

who do these people think are going to pick them up for $7 in which the driver ends up with $2? i wouldn't give a crying women in the street a phone call & a tissue for $2 why are you people even still picking people up at under $1.50 a mile if goung less than 10 miles? cancel cancel geez i would of been offended 20 years ago if someone only gave me $10 for a ride bizzaro & yall netting $2 bizzaro


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

See I noticed in the beginning I'd get quite a lot on cancels shortly after I accepted a request. Then the same person would request again, and again I would accept, and again they would cancel. I'm not ugly, I've been told I have a physical resemblance to singer Alessia Cara, (and she's not ugly either) so I began to get a sneaking feeling about it, so I opened up my photo editor apps and took one of my selfies and altered it a bit. I chose a picture of myself where my hair was more of a coppery blond (summer hair) and then I lightened my skin color a shade or two. Then I went to Ubers Greenlight Hub and asked them to change my name a bit in the app so its less "different." No more problems with cancels. 

This is my choice in how to handle it, I'm sure it would not be everyone's choice, and I'm advising anything. It's a shame we live in a world where any of it matters. But I'm a college student, and like most ride share drivers, I need the money and I don't have time to waste on someone's foolishness because they don't want a certain type to drive them. (Muwaah Ha Ha when they open the door and my olive-skinned face is smiling at them and that summer hair color is now dark copper/auburn.)

Also I feel if uber allowed pax to pick gender, it could very quickly snowball to preference of race, perceived religion, perceived sexuality, age, and any other reason pax can think of. This idea would basically give pax a license to discriminate and hide their prejudice behind a simple..."Sorry, I wanted a male/female driver."


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> How would your passengers know your sexual preferences in the first place to know if they care or not? It would seem to be "too much information" to give someone who you are simply transporting from where they are to where they want to be.


sometimes there is an equal sign on the back of my car, or a rainbow flag inside.


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Dinoberra said:


> The funny thing is as bad as women are as drivers, nobody proposes companies that don't allow women to work.... women in here Atlanta are dangerous on the road; the aggression, fear, impatience, and total lack of awareness combined creates very dangerous drivers. You see someone merging dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone cutting you off dangerously slow, it's usually a woman. You see someone tailgating the crap out of you, it's usually a woman. You see someone honking their horn at you as soon as the light turns green, before you've had the chance to let off the break, it's usually a woman. You see a driver sitting in the car while a passenger struggles to get the luggage in the trunk, it's usually a woman... I change my vote, if Uber does this, I'll do better!


WTF, Dino. Every time I get cut off here in Atlanta, it's a male driver. Tailgaters are primarily male. Cars that weave in and out of traffic at 20 miles over the speed limit are usually male. Drivers who don't know the difference between Yield and Merge tend to be male. And the stop light "honkers" are usually male, although I don't run into this much as I'm always watching the stop light so I can go when it turns green (after I make sure nobody is running the light like mostly men here in Atlanta like to do). And a really funny thing - almost every time I pass someone who has been pulled over by the police, they're male! You should probably stay at home since female drivers in Atlanta are so dangerous - don't worry - I'll take your pings and try to get them to their destinations without running into anything. I mean I guess I've got a 50/50 chance of not killing them since I'm a woman.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> And they cannot ever park a car correctly either. Big or small car it doesn't matter.


WTF. I can park just fine, and parallel park. I can even back out of driveways and everything. God must have blessed me with male driving genes.



Elmo Burrito said:


> Exactly where does this all end?
> 
> Ever seen how a woman drives a big a $$ 4×4?


WTF. Ever seen how men drive them?

All I can say is there are women who drive well and there are men who drive well, and there are women who suck at driving and men who suck at driving. There are good drivers, and there are bad drivers, and gender is irrelevant. I have been driving for 37 years with ZERO speeding tickets, ZERO accidents that were my fault (only two accidents (both years ago, knock on wood) were people hitting me from the rear at a light where I couldn't move and one ended up being a fender bender because I was able to move up since I had left a space in front of me before the next car), and ZERO complaints from people who ride in my car. I am an excellent defensive driver, and am situationally aware at all times. I'm sure I get cancels from men who don't want a woman driving them, and that's fine with me; I also get women who have cancelled multiple male drivers to get me. They're paying, so they get to choose what they want. If a person is not a good driver, they're not going to be driving for Uber/Lyft very long.

Ok, clunk. Stepping down from my soapbox. I always try to be nice and understand other points of view, but being called a bad driver just because I'm female pushes my buttons. Love and peace.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LogManNJ said:


> sometimes there is an equal sign on the back of my car, or a rainbow flag inside.


The rainbow was used by Ritchie Blackmore long before the LGBT community appropriated it.

A passenger might just think you're an old metal head.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

RedANT said:


> White American men have more advantages in the US than any single group in the history of this world.


That statement would be true in the 1800s.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yeah he left out the LGBTQRSTUVWXYZ did I miss anyone? I don't wanna get sued


I think you left out WTFBBQ.



pomegranite112 said:


> ... joe blow's wife is getting half ...


You left out "before taxes". Joe Blow's wife usually gets half of gross, not net income.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I think you left out WTFBBQ.
> 
> You left out "before taxes". Joe Blow's wife usually gets half of gross, not net income.


Joe blow still loses half due to a ....wont even say it


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

This is a dumb ass idea. All this will do is increase wait times.



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I agree. I work late nights and some ladies are petrified sitting alone in the back seat. I try to act as harmless and professional as possible.


If they're so scared they should buy a car or ride the ****in bus.


----------



## LogManNJ (Sep 29, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The rainbow was used by Ritchie Blackmore long before the LGBT community appropriated it.
> 
> A passenger might just think you're an old metal head.


Well, I'm that too!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I am a male and I am okay with it. At least you don't get the paranoid women who by default think you are a rapist.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

metal_orion said:


> I am a male and I am okay with it. At least you don't get the paranoid women who by default think you are a rapist.


Half the riders are female, the vast majority of drivers are male. It would shut down most of the male drivers and make it difficult for male riders to get a ride.

At least Ubering doesn't involve parallel parking.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

This could lead to "gender serge pricing." If a passenger wants a be only driven by a driver of a specific sex and drivers of said sex are in shortage, drivers of that sex could (should?) be paid a premium.



Over/Uber said:


> However, likely will cut into the number of rides of the fastest growing minority in the country: decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white males.


Likely? What percentage of "decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white males" do you foresee being affected in the manner you've outlined; also, what data do you have to support your statement of said probability?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> ...what data do you have to support your statement of said probability?


The data I pulled outta my ass?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> The data I pulled outta my ass?


Brain.
Got it.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> Brain.
> Got it.


Oh, ouch! Now I won't get outta bed today, just stay here and binge-watch Netflix.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Oh, ouch! Now I won't get outta bed today, just stay here and binge-watch Netflix.


While crying over the impending doom of the "decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white male" Uber drivers?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

LA_Native said:


> While crying over the impending doom of the "decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white male" Uber drivers?


Well, I'm hoping Frank Underwood will provide a distraction, keep my mind off such things.

Speaking of decent, respectful, American-born, middle-aged white... doh!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Well, I'm hoping Frank Underwood will provide a distraction, keep my mind off such things.


----------

